# Birds of the Philippines



## dolina (Mar 6, 2013)

Purple-throated Sunbird (Leptocoma sperata) by alabang, on Flickr

Purple-throated Sunbird (Leptocoma sperata) has an extremely large range, and hence does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the range size criterion (Extent of Occurrence <20,000 km2 combined with a declining or fluctuating range size, habitat extent/quality, or population size and a small number of locations or severe fragmentation). The population trend appears to be stable, and hence the species does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population trend criterion (>30% decline over ten years or three generations). The population size has not been quantified, but it is not believed to approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population size criterion (<10,000 mature individuals with a continuing decline estimated to be >10% in ten years or three generations, or with a specified population structure). For these reasons the species is evaluated as Least Concern.

Source: Purple-throated Sunbird (NectariniaÂ sperata) - BirdLife species factsheet

Taken at UP Los Banos, Philippines

Settings: 1/30 /5.6 ISO1600 800mm


----------



## shefjr (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful colors! Great details along with nice catch lights in the eye. Not much to pick on with this image with the exception of the white and blue spots in the background. Those spots draw my eye away a little bit. But, that's just me.


----------



## dolina (Mar 10, 2013)

THank you John.




Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr

The little egret is an opportunistic hunter (5), feeding mainly during the day whilst walking through shallow, open water, stabbing prey with its bill (5) (6). It is highly dependent on visual cues when hunting and therefore its feeding is highly affected if the water is not clear (5) (6). It feeds primarily on small fish, which are usually around 1.2 to 6 centimetres in length, but bivalves, crustaceans, and other invertebrates are also consumed (5).

Little egrets breed at different times of the year depending on location. Those populations based in Europe and Asia breed during spring and summer, whilst the breeding seasons of more tropical populations coincide with rainy seasons (5). Little egrets nest in mixed or single species colonies, and lay four to six eggs in single clutch, with the chicks hatching three weeks later and fledging at four weeks old. The chicks will spend a further month in their parents' care before leaving the nest and dispersing (7).

Source: Little egret videos, photos and facts - Egretta garzetta - ARKive

Taken at the International Rice Research Institute, Los Baños, Philippines

Settings: 1/2000 &#402;/6.3 ISO500 800mm


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## shefjr (Mar 10, 2013)

I like how you left a little room in front of the bird when/if you cropped this image. I will say that the image to me looks a little under exposed and there is an odd vignetting around the outside edges. That said, the photo is nice and sharp.


----------



## dolina (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you shelby and John.




Purple Heron (Ardea purpurea) by alabang, on Flickr

The Purple Heron (Ardea purpurea) is breeds in colonies in reed beds or trees close to large lakes or other extensive wetlands. It builds a bulky stick nest.

It feeds in shallow water, spearing fish, frogs, insects and small mammals. It will often wait motionless for prey, or slowly stalk its victim. It tends to keep within reedbeds more than the Grey Heron, and is often inconspicuous, despite its size.

It has a slow flight, with its neck retracted. This is characteristic of herons and bitterns, and distinguishes them from storks, cranes and spoonbills, which extend their necks. The long neck of Purple Heron looks particularly snake-like, with more of an S-shape in flight. The call is a loud croaking "krek".

The Purple Heron is one of the species to which the Agreement on the Conservation of African-Eurasian Migratory Waterbirds (AEWA) applies.

Source: Purple Heron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taken at Candaba Wetlands

Settings: 1/2000 &#402;/5.6 ISO2500 800mm


----------



## ryanparker (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful photography and click.


----------



## dolina (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you ryan.




Brown  Shrike (Lanius cristatus) by  alabang, on Flickr

This  shrike is mainly brown on the upper parts and the tail is rounded. The  black mask can be paler in winter and has a white brow over it. The  underside is creamy with rufous flanks and belly. The wings are brown  and lack any white "mirror" patches. Females tend to have fine  scalloping on the underside and the mask is dark brown and not as well  marked as in the male. The distinction is not easy to use in the field  but has been tested with breeding birds in Japan where the female can be  identified from the presence of a brood patch. The use of multiple  measurements allows discrimination of the sex of about 90% of the birds  Subspecies lucionensis has a grey crown shading into the brown  upperparts and the rump appears more rufous than the rest of the  upperback. The tail is more brownish and not as reddish as in the  Red-backed Shrike. Younger birds of lucionensis have brown crown and  lacks the grey on the head. Supspecies superciliosus has a broad white  supercilium and richer reddish crown. The tail is redder and tipped in  white.

Source: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_Shrike

Taken at UP Los Banos

Settings: 1/2000 &#402;/5.6 ISO1600 800mm


----------



## baturn (Mar 14, 2013)

Well done on all four!


----------



## dolina (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks baturn.




Long-tailed Shrike (Lanius schach) by alabang, on Flickr

This species has an extremely large range, and hence does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the range size criterion (Extent of Occurrence <20,000 km2 combined with a declining or fluctuating range size, habitat extent/quality, or population size and a small number of locations or severe fragmentation). The population trend is not known, but the population is not believed to be decreasing sufficiently rapidly to approach the thresholds under the population trend criterion (>30% decline over ten years or three generations). The population size has not been quantified, but it is not believed to approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population size criterion (<10,000 mature individuals with a continuing decline estimated to be >10% in ten years or three generations, or with a specified population structure). For these reasons the species is evaluated as Least Concern.

Source: Megalurus palustris (Striated Grassbird)

Taken in Muntinlupa City

Settings: 1/160 &#402;/5.6 ISO400 800mm


----------



## mishele (Mar 15, 2013)

I love it. Keep it coming.


----------



## dolina (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you mishele. 




Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by alabang, on Flickr

Despite being fairly ubiquitous on a global level, the slightly unusual nocturnal habit of the black-crowned night heron renders it less conspicuous than most other herons [SUP](2)[/SUP] [SUP](3)[/SUP] [SUP](4)[/SUP].  Of moderate size for a heron, this stockily built species has short  legs and a short neck, with the male, on average, being the slightly  larger of the sexes [SUP](2)[/SUP] [SUP](5)[/SUP].  As its name suggests, the adult black-crowned night heron has a glossy,  black cap that extends down the upper back, while the rest of the body  plumage generally ranges from white to ashy grey [SUP](2)[/SUP] [SUP](5)[/SUP]. The nape is adorned with two to three long, white plumes reaching up to 25 cm in the breeding season [SUP](5)[/SUP].  The stout bill is black in colour, the eyes, a piercing crimson, and  the legs, yellow-green for most of the year but becoming pink during the  breeding season [SUP](2)[/SUP] [SUP](5)[/SUP].  Juveniles are mostly brown, with heavy striping and pale spots, but as  they grow towards the adult plumage, become more solidly dark above and  pale below [SUP](2)[/SUP]. Four subspecies that differ subtly in appearance and occupy different ranges are currently recognised: _Nycticorax nycticorax nycticorax_, _N. n. hoactli_, _N. n. obscurus_ and _N. n. falkandicus _ [SUP](2)[/SUP] [SUP](5)[/SUP].

Source: Black-crowned night-heron videos, photos and facts - Nycticorax nycticorax - ARKive

Taken in Valenzuela City, Philippines

Settings: 1/640 &#402;/4 ISO400 500mm


----------



## dolina (Mar 18, 2013)

Blue-tailed Bee-eater (Merops philippinu) by alabang, on Flickr

This species has an extremely large range, and hence does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the range size criterion (Extent of Occurrence 30% decline over ten years or three generations). The population size has not been quantified, but it is not believed to approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population size criterion (10% in ten years or three generations, or with a specified population structure). For these reasons the species is evaluated as Least Concern.

Source: Blue-tailed Bee-eater (Merops philippinus) - BirdLife species factsheet

Taken in Candaba, Pampanga, Philippines

Settings: 1/800 &#402;/8 ISO800 800 mm


----------



## dolina (Mar 19, 2013)

Yellow-vented Bulbul (Pycnonotus goiavier) by alabang, on Flickr

The Yellow-vented Bulbul (Pycnonotus goiavier) is a member of the bulbul family of passerine birds. It is resident breeder in southeast Asia from southern Thailand and Cambodia south to Borneo and the Philippines.

It is found in a wide variety of open habitats, but not deep forest. It is one of the most common birds in cultivated areas. They appear to be nomadic, roaming from place to place regularly.

The Yellow-vented Bulbul builds a well-camouflaged but fragile, loose, deep, cup-shaped nest from grass, leaves, roots, vine stems, and twigs. The nest is untidy on the outside, but it is neatly lined with plant fibers. It may be built in a wide range of places from low bushes to high trees. This is a species adapted to humans and may even nest in gardens. The Yellow-vented Bulbul lays 2-5 eggs in February to June.

The Yellow-vented Bulbuls eats berries and small fruits. They also sip nectar, nibble on young shoots, and take some insects.

Source: Yellow-vented Bulbul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Settings: 1/160 &#402;/4 ISO800 600mm


----------



## dolina (Mar 20, 2013)

Spotted Munia (Lonchura punctulata) by alabang, on Flickr

The Scaly-breasted Munia or Spotted Munia (Lonchura punctulata), known in the pet trade as Nutmeg Mannikin or Spice Finch, is a sparrow-sized estrildid finch native to tropical Asia. A species of the genus Lonchura, it was formally described and named by Carl Linnaeus in 1758. Its name is based on the distinct scale-like feather markings on the breast and belly. The adult is brown above and has a dark conical bill. The species has 11 subspecies across their range and differ slightly in size and colour.

This Munia eats mainly on grass seeds apart from berries and small insects. They forage in flocks and communicate with soft calls and whistles. The species is highly social and may sometimes roost with other species of munias. This species is found in tropical plains and grasslands. Breeding pairs construct dome-shaped nests using grass or bamboo leaves.

The species is endemic to Asia and occurs from India and Sri Lanka east to Indonesia and the Philippines. It has been introduced into many other parts of the world and feral populations have established in Puerto Rico and Hispaniola as well as parts of Australia and the United States of America. The bird is listed as of Least Concern by the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN).

Source: Scaly-breasted Munia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taken in the Muntinlupa City, Philippines

Settings: 1/1000 &#402;/4 ISO250 600mm


----------



## dolina (Mar 21, 2013)

Pied Fantail (Rhipidura javanica) by alabang, on Flickr

Pied Fantails are named for their habit of fanning out their beautiful long tails. It has been suggested that by revealing the white tips of the tail, insects are startled into movement.

Pied Fantails eat mainly insects. Unlike their relatives the flycatchers, Fantails forage close to the ground in the dark understorey, perching on a root or low branch, teetering at the ready to launch into flight. They catch their prey on the wing and rarely miss. Their broad bill is ringed with spines (rictal bristles) which may help them catch insects even in the dim light of the understorey.

They move actively in the undergrowth, lurching from perch to perch; dashing in acrobatic flights. They make short flights from one cover to the next. They are generally quite inquisitive and not shy. They hunt alone or in pairs.

Source: pied fantail (rhipidura javanica): info fact sheet, photos

Take at Muntinlupa City, Philippines

Settings: 1/2000 &#402;/4.5 ISO10000 600mm


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 21, 2013)

Fantastic photos.  I also enjoyed the info on each bird.


----------



## dolina (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Propilot.




Indigo-banded Kingfisher (Alcedo cyanopectus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Indigo-banded Kingfisher (Alcedo cyanopectus) is a species of bird in the Alcedinidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines, where it is a generally uncommon but locally common resident of the northern and central islands. There are two subspecies, the nominate race, which occurs on Luzon, Polillo, Mindoro, Sibuyan and Ticao, and A. c. nigriostris, which is found in Panay, Negros and Cebu. It forms a superspecies with the Silvery Kingfisher of the southern Philippines.[1]

The Indigo-banded Kingfisher feeds on fish and aquatic insects. It perches on rocks and overhanging branches and foliage and dives steeply into the water to catch its prey. Once caught, it returns the prey to the perch where it is beaten and swallowed. Little is known about its breeding behaviour, although it is known to nest in tunnels dug into the banks of streams and rivers.[1]

Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical dry forests and subtropical or tropical mangrove forests.

Source: Indigo-banded Kingfisher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taken at Villa Escudero | Attractions Amenities and Activities

Settings: 1/320 &#402;/4.0 ISO5,000 600mm


----------



## dolina (Mar 26, 2013)

Eurasian Tree Sparrow (Passer montanus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Old World sparrow genus Passer is a group of small passerine birds that is believed to have originated in Africa, and which contains 15&#8211;25 species depending on the authority.[10] Its members are typically found in open, lightly wooded, habitats, although several species, notably the House Sparrow (P. domesticus) have adapted to human habitations. Most species in the genus are typically 10&#8211;20 cm (4&#8211;8 in) long, predominantly brown or greyish birds with short square tails and stubby conical beaks. They are primarily ground-feeding seed-eaters, although they also consume invertebrates, especially when breeding.[11] Genetic studies show that the Eurasian Tree Sparrow diverged from the other Eurasian members of its genus relatively early, before the speciation of the House, Pegu and Spanish Sparrows.[12][13] The Eurasian species is not closely related to the American Tree Sparrow (Spizella arborea), which is an American sparrow.[14]

The Eurasian Tree Sparrow's binomial name is derived from two Latin words: passer, "sparrow", and montanus, "of the mountains" (from mons "mountain").[3] The Eurasian Tree Sparrow was first described by Carl Linnaeus in his 1758 Systema Naturae as Fringilla montana,[15] but, along with the House Sparrow, it was soon moved from the finches (family Fringillidae) into the new genus Passer created by French zoologist Mathurin Jacques Brisson in 1760.[16] The Eurasian Tree Sparrow's common name is given because of its preference of tree holes for nesting. This name, and the scientific name montanus, do not appropriately describe this species's habitat preferences: the German name Feldsperling ("field sparrow") comes closer to doing so.[17]

Source: Eurasian Tree Sparrow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taken at Villa Escudero | Attractions Amenities and Activities

Settings: 1/200 &#402;/4.5 ISO1,000 600mm


----------



## dolina (Mar 31, 2013)

Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by alabang, on Flickr

The scientific name, Nycticorax, means "night raven", and refers to this species' nocturnal habits and harsh crow-like call.

In the Falkland Islands, the bird is called "quark", which is an onomatopoeia similar to its name in many other languages, like "kwak" in Dutch and Frisian, "kvako&#353; no&#269;ní" in Czech, "&#1082;&#1074;&#1072;&#1082;" in Ukrainian, "&#1082;&#1074;&#1072;&#1082;&#1074;&#1072;" in Russian, "V&#7841;c" in Vietnamese, "Kowak-malam" in Indonesian, and "Waqwa" in Quechua.

Source: Black-crowned Night Heron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taken at Villa Encarnation II, Valenzuela City, Philippines

Settings: 1/1600 &#402;/6.3 ISO400 420mm


----------



## HL45 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice work!!!


----------



## dolina (Apr 7, 2013)

THanks HL45.




Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) is a songbird species in the bulbul family (Pycnonotidae). It is often placed in the genus Ixos, but is better retained in Hypsipetes as long as this is not entirely merged into Ixos, as it is quite closely related to the type species of Hypsipetes, the Black Bulbul (H. leucocephalus).[1]

It is endemic to the Philippines. Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests; on Mount Kitanglad on Mindanao for example it is abundant in any kind of primary forest at least between 500 and 2,250 m ASL.[2]

Fledglings of the Philippine Bulbul were recorded on Mindanao in late April, but the breeding season seems to be prolonged as females with ripe ovarian follicles were still found in April and May. Territorial songs are heard at lower altitudes as late as May, while further upslope the birds are silent at that time of year and presumably engaged in breeding activity. The Besra (Accipiter virgatus) has been recorded as a predator of young Philippine Bulbuls, and this or other goshawks might also catch adult birds.[3]

A common and adaptable bird as long as sufficient forest remains, it is not considered a threatened species by the IUCN.[4]

Source: Philippine Bulbul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taken: Ternate, Cavite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Settings: 1/80 &#402;/5.6 ISO160 800mm


----------

